# Refine 24" vinyl cutter plotter



## jimmyshaw1980 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi All

Im looking at buying one of these cutters and wondered if anyone on this forum had one and could give me some info before I buy?

What are they like. Ill be cutting decal stickers and tshirt graphics

Thanks
James


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

They are a good cutter to get your feet wet. They do not have a contour cutting ability. You can design in Corel or Illustrator and then import into Signblazer (comes with it) to cut. You can also design and cut right in Signblazer. SIgnblazer always runs in demo mode but with full functionality. This is because the guy that made it died before completion. 

If you need any help getting going...US Cutter is good about that.


----------



## jimmyshaw1980 (Jul 27, 2009)

great thanks what is contour cutting?

thanks 
james


----------



## jimmyshaw1980 (Jul 27, 2009)

also what do you think would be the smallest text size I could cut on this 

Thanks


----------



## jimmyshaw1980 (Jul 27, 2009)

Also will it work with a mac


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

jimmyshaw1980 said:


> Also will it work with a mac


I am not sure about Macs. Might want to ask US Cutter about this.



jimmyshaw1980 said:


> also what do you think would be the smallest text size I could cut on this
> 
> Thanks


I have cut 1/2 inch arial with mine. I haven't tried any other small stuff. I did slow it down to 16 I believe it was.



jimmyshaw1980 said:


> great thanks what is contour cutting?
> 
> thanks
> james


This _feature_ allows you to _cut_ a _contour_ accurately around a printed image by adjusting the _contour cut_ line. A plotter needs to be able to read registration marks to do this. The MH721 does not have this feature.


----------



## gadget1961 (Jul 25, 2011)

hi i was just reading this forum on this site and i have a mh series MH-721, i have not had no problems with it , it can cut to a small text as small as you want to , but weeding is going to be slow , you need good lighting , and a pick or xacto knife it runs straight and true why does some one need 4 mem for this machine , it has plenty of room , and its easy to use , if their is a problem you can get parts , like others , if it goes down oh well i bought mine from us cutter and they are very good


----------



## dakotasden (Aug 21, 2008)

check out this great revue by Nick

Cheap Vinyl Cutter Comparison- GCC, Laserpoint, PCut, Refine | Stahls' ID Blog

also keep in mind that signblazer is a good program it does have trouble opening files saved in newer formats. the owner developer pass away 3 years ago so no new updates have came out in that time and it looks like due to a legal mess it never will. it it's day it was incredible for a inexpensive program. Look for something current that doesn't require a subscription


----------



## gadget1961 (Jul 25, 2011)

that was a nice presentation on the units that the average person has , i am not in the bussiness to make a living , but to just have a small hobby and for myself , i have a full time job and if a person puts their mind to use these little machines will do in the beginning , as for the red button , i have never had it happen to me as you put the eps file picture a little further away from the end of the vinyl as so not to jump off the end , thanks that was informative


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

The thing with new hobbies is this, you never really know what your really gonna want until you start doing it. But it pays to research you options first. Read, search, explore, then decide. There are many options for cutting vinyl. Take a look at all of them first. Size, software, and ease of use are very different from cutter to cutter. Support is very important if you have little to no experience with a cutter. Hope this helps.


----------



## gadget1961 (Jul 25, 2011)

very well spoken , thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

The only piece of information that I would like to point out is that this cutter does not have a windows driver available. What that means is that you need to use the Signblazer program that comes with it, or another program designed to drive that cutter. You will not be able to send directly from Corel or AI.


----------



## james444 (Jul 19, 2011)

if you just need cut doule-layer materials,just search on ebay ,a lot of cutter,cheap,but most of them do not provide nice tech support,if you are new on plotter,suggest you buy from website where you can get a hand on tech


----------

